# February meeting?



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Are we doing anything this month? I'm down for some collecting, I don't care what the weather is since we will be getting wet and slimy anyway.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

maybe on a sat? i would be up for attending depending on when/what day.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

im up for some collecting... how about a trip to san marcos? haha


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

They don't let you collect in the San Marcos river, I don't think? You have to get approval.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been holding out from trimming for a meeting... but running out of time.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What're you trimming? I'm in the market for large plants like Aponogeton, Nymphaea, Echinodorus etc. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> What're you trimming? I'm in the market for large plants like Aponogeton, Nymphaea, Echinodorus etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Phil I have 2 nympheas for you. They are big now and need a new home. They were promised to you!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeay! More subject for my Eugenics...er breeding....hmm...reprodu...no....propagation program.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> They don't let you collect in the San Marcos river, I don't think? You have to get approval.


There are some remote places that ive personally seen people fishing in it so i would guess you can collect ?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You could physically collect, I just think they would ticket you if they caught you. I don't know? There is no fishing license for plants. You can collect fish for sure. 

We ought to do a canoe trip or tubing down that river later in Spring, it would be awesome.

PS. Phil, did you get dropped on your head as a child like multiple times or what? j/k


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That would certainly explain the flat spot on my skull....


----------

